
The Toronto Star’s owner dreamed it would be a nonprofit. It’s being sold to PE - raybb
https://www.niemanlab.org/2020/05/the-toronto-stars-owner-once-dreamed-that-it-would-be-a-nonprofit-now-its-being-sold-to-a-private-equity-firm/
======
GoRudy
Smart move by these PE guys. The print business is scary but they own 55%ish
of a subsidiary which basically just spits out $40MM - $60MM a year in profit.
They could easily flip that and own TorStar for free.

